# A little Bayou action



## johnny a (Jun 10, 2006)

Teaser pics. Full report to come.


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

You're gunna need a bigger kayak!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice job.


----------



## CMAN322 (Jul 12, 2009)

where was that at??
Nice Job!!!


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Great fun trip, Kayaks offer great access to certain spots.


----------



## Texas_Made (Sep 19, 2009)

Fish fry at his house!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

WTG, johnny a!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I would also like to know where this bayou is? 

Every now and then, when I can't really get away ... 
I'll find myself down at Cypress or Spring Creek.
I've pulled some NICE catfish and every now some whitebass out of the water.

I've never kept any myself. But i've given them away here and there.
I wonder if they are any good, as in clean enough, to eat.


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

WTG Johnny! looks like one heck of a meat haul!


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

That looks like a lap full. Great slime action. This rain has helped the bite.


----------



## johnny a (Jun 10, 2006)

*Full report*

Well it has been a long time coming. With the water temps starting to drop the bayous should start heating up. Me and Goose decided to head out and do a bit of limb lining. We get to our location and the water looked really bad. Like a light chocolate cream and I did not feel to optimistic about the trip. The water was not really moving much at all. Me and Goose usually make little bets on the trip like "8 fish 1 over 30lbs" and we have a little plaque that we pass back and forth. I don't get to keep it much because he likes to change the rules while we are fishing :lol: :lol: And somehow I manage to get penalized quite a bit. Today's total for Goose was 12 fish one over 12lbs. Mine was 6 fish one over 50 (a little optimistic). I only had 22 lines with me and most of the time we get 1 fish for every 3 lines. We set out our lines over about a mile section of bayou. Our bait varied from live pin fish, mud minnows, cut lady fish, mullet and pin fish. It took us about an hour or so to set them. Then we paddled about another 45 min and took a break then headed back to gather lines and fish. First line we came to had fish on then the second and third. So I was thinking it will be a good trip. We ended up with a total of 14 fish from 2lbs up to 24lbs.

The highlight well sort of the trip was after we gather our last fish one of the smaller ones started to flopping around in the yak which caused a lot of them to get excited. The biggest one slid closer towards me and let me just say I spent the next minute or so screaming like a little girl while trying to free myself :shock: from the jaws of this killer catfish. For once Goose was slipping on the video which I am glad he did not catch that one. I will be purchasing a cup for protection before my next trip. I also kept feeling something poking my inner thigh and finally figured one of the other big ones had a mouth full of my leg. Well here are a few pictures.

The one on the right is the killer.


















A few action shots

















There is a video to come but here are a few teaser frames out of it.

















The haul


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

Ive eaten white bass and crappie out of cypress creek. I could not find anything that said not to eat from there. 

At one point there was an advisory for buffalo bayou but I looked about a month ago and could not find any advisories for it anymore. Just dont know that I would eat fish from buffalo bayou.


----------



## johnny a (Jun 10, 2006)

bluewaterrip said:


> Ive eaten white bass and crappie out of cypress creek. I could not find anything that said not to eat from there.
> 
> At one point there was an advisory for buffalo bayou but I looked about a month ago and could not find any advisories for it anymore. Just dont know that I would eat fish from buffalo bayou.


These are not from Buffalo Bayou


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Your report got me thinking about area bayous and creeks to see if there were any consumption warnings out. It turns out that clear creek has one that came up in 2009 for all species of fish. Not sure if that is where you were at or not but if so you might be glowing after the fish fry


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I don't think that's the bayou he was in either.


----------



## johnny a (Jun 10, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> I don't think that's the bayou he was in either.


You are correct sir.


----------



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

There is a consumption warnings out for clear creek? We have a 8lb blue on the stringer from last night that my son caught.


----------



## Andrea1973 (Oct 26, 2006)

i guess lil johnny just wanna keep everyone guessing since he rather keep a tight lip on the location


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I'll sell his spot to the highest bidder. :slimer: :rotfl:


----------



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

There is a consumption warnings out for clear creek?


----------



## johnny a (Jun 10, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> I'll sell his spot to the highest bidder. :slimer: :rotfl:


SHHhhhhhh. :bounce:


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I am pretty sure it is clear creek. Go to TPWD website and check for sure but I think that is what I read


----------



## ducksandfish (Jul 11, 2005)

Looks a little like my old stomping grounds,Luces bayou.I miss that little gem of water since I moved to the coast.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

nice haul!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

did ya eat em? 








Nice catchin!


----------



## johnny a (Jun 10, 2006)

Not clear creek and not luces bayou but somewhere in between. And yes I did and do eat them.


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

*lol*

Back in da day me and my friend use to catch some nice cats out of greens bayou right behind this cemetary. We are still alive,the only glow coming from me is my sunny disposition.lol(yeah right)

Anyway,haven't done that in years,but I know its supposed to be fresh water that runs to da san jacinto so how bad could it be? Lol don't answer that


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Johnny a

Sorry I was responding to the guy that wanted to know about the consumption warning for clear creek. You already said you where not there.


----------

